#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Posso instalar a Firmware do modem technicolor TD5136V2, TD5130.

## MEGAJL

olha eu quero saber se posso instalar a firmware do modem technicolor TD5136V2, no modem technicolor TD5130. eu recententemente instalei a Firmware TD5130A1 auto V2.05.C3FO, no meu modem da oi TD5130, mais achei a firmware do TD5136V2 com uma interface melhor, ai queria saber se tem como instalar ela.

----------


## rogfanther

Acho que dá sim, mas é só tentando pra saber. Se não me engano, e realmente não tenho certeza no momento, o 5136v2 tem a placa praticamente igual à do 5130v2.

Também é bem possível que o modem verifique o modelo no firmware e não deixe instalar.

----------


## Mordrac

> olha eu quero saber se posso instalar a firmware do modem technicolor TD5136V2, no modem technicolor TD5130. eu recententemente instalei a Firmware TD5130A1 auto V2.05.C3FO, no meu modem da oi TD5130, mais achei a firmware do TD5136V2 com uma interface melhor, ai queria saber se tem como instalar ela.


Onde achou o Firmware do TD5136V2 para baixar?

----------


## MEGAJL

Meu modem td5130 de erro quando tentei atualizar ele, só a luz de Power esta acessar mais esta vermelho. Alguém pode me ajuda.

----------


## rogfanther

Se for o TD5130, o micro deve ter pego ip da rede 192.168.1.x . Acesse o 192.168.1.1 e re-upload o firmware. 

Se for o TD5130v2, daí tem que abrir o modem e soldar um conector na porta serial dele.

----------


## solrac7000

preciso da Firmware do TD5136V2 quem tiver [email protected]

----------


## solrac7000

desliga o wifi ver se apaga

----------


## muttley

> preciso da Firmware do TD5136V2 quem tiver [email protected]


Tenta instalar o firmware da gvt

----------

